# Carbon or Aluminum handlebars?



## KEITH21 (Aug 1, 2011)

Ive got Easton Monkey bars but I would like something lighter. They weigh in at about 245 grams. Are carbon bars just as strong? Is there a better choice than the Monkeybars in Alloy? Or should I stick with what I have and try to drop weight elsewhere? Has anyone ever broke a set of EC90 carbon bars?


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/p...-etc-thread-29er-components-forum-773631.html

Yes, carbon bars are as strong, if not stronger.
Another + is that they are more comfortable.
It is one of the best upgrades you can make.


----------



## medi.hash (Jul 4, 2008)

I once broke a set of EC90's on someones face. I was out riding around and someone said something bad about MTBR.com. I pulled a set of EC90's out of my back pocket and cracked it over his face!

That might have happened.


----------



## KEITH21 (Aug 1, 2011)

jazzanova said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/p...-etc-thread-29er-components-forum-773631.html
> 
> Yes, carbon bars are as strong, if not stronger.
> Another + is that they are more comfortable.
> It is one of the best upgrades you can make.


Yeah, I forgot they added the "29er components" section when I was submitting the thread, after that it was too late. I knew someone would say something, But thanks for the info.



medi.hash said:


> I once broke a set of EC90's on someones face. I was out riding around and someone said something bad about MTBR.com. I pulled a set of EC90's out of my back pocket and cracked it over his face!
> 
> That might have happened.


This just made my mind up, definatly getting the carbon bars now. thanks.


----------



## ep1nephr1ne (Jan 25, 2009)

for the price i stick with aluminum but if you have the cheddar carbon fiber is strong. i wasn't a believer until i tried a carbon RDO rigid fork.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

135g for my EC90 riser bars. They are only a few weeks old. I started out easy on them and now I treat them like regular, no problems. Easton has more experience in carbon than the ebay sources.


----------



## dubdryver (Mar 20, 2006)

Just FYI, the difference in weight between the EC90 and the EC70 is less than a gram per millimeter. Why the weights look so much more attractive for the EC90 is the shorter widths for every series of bar.

As far as trusting carbon....absolutely! I have beat mine against trees, many many spills and they still work as well as the day I bought them. They are much more comfortable than aluminum and worth the extra money and weight savings.

I currently own:
Truvativ Noir Carbon WCS 660mm, been on 3 different bikes, 4yrs old.
Easton Monkey Lite 660mm, 5 yrs old, 5 different bikes.
Easton EC70 680mm, 2yrs old, 1 bike
Truvativ Noir T20 680mm, 1 year old, 1 bike
Crank Bros. Cobalt 11, 680mm, 2yrs old, 2 bikes.

All those work well and have proven to be comfortable, lightweight and durable, but I would have to say the Truvativ Noir T20s and WCS are my favorite feel-wise.

You can also find the Crank Bros Cobalt 11 at BikeBling for $79.99,
and Truvativ Noir Race Carbon for around the same at Price Point or other places.
Those prices rival that of a quality aluminum bar.


----------



## tombrider (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm on the board is really light weight KCNC


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

If you're riding rigid front, DEFINITELY go carbon...or Ti. I've found that aluminum bars are plenty comfortable with a good suspension fork taking the brunt of the action. There IS a difference in feel if you have alloy or carbon, even with suspension, but IMHO, the place carbon really shines is on a rigid bike. 

That being said, as others have already stated, you can find quality carbon bars out there for the same price as aluminum so why not get one?

FYI, I am currently on the ENVE AM low rise bar which has been going strong for almost 3 years with plenty of wipeouts along the way. Don't let the strength of carbon worry you. You'll break before it will


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Seriously? What year is this? 2001?

I only wish somebody would wise up and produce a carbon H-Bar, or J-Bar. :thumbsup:


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

I went carbon bars ages ago, and would never go back. Probably the best thing you can do for your hands and wrists.


----------



## vwsurfbum (Feb 7, 2012)

What width carbon bars do you run then?


----------



## Team Honeybadger (Dec 15, 2011)

*any 3 inch rise (75mm) carbon bars out there? I have*

not seen any. Just tried a FUNN 2" rise Fatboy riser bar (aluminum) and would like to try a higher rise bar if available. I have seen 75 mm riser bars from Azonic and Echo (trials handlebar) but not in carbon. Thanks,


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

I've got the Haven Carbon, so 711mm according to the site.

Little bit on the wide side for me, but not so bad.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

pimpbot said:


> Seriously? What year is this? 2001?
> 
> I only wish somebody would wise up and produce a carbon H-Bar, or J-Bar. :thumbsup:


Hey now! don't tease me like that I love the H-bar and hoping it'd go on diet


----------



## markj2k4 (Jan 20, 2009)

KEITH21 said:


> Or should I stick with what I have and try to drop weight elsewhere?


[snarky remark] the easiest and most effective place to lose weight in on your body. [/snarky remark]

The weight difference you will see between bars won't be noticeable without a scale. The comfort difference is noticeable. if you want to drop weight and know it, do something with your wheels. Changes in tube weight, tire weight or weight of the rims are the most noticeable changes you can make. In a pinch I bought a tubeless compatible weirwolf vs the normal "race" the 200g difference between them made me want to kill myself. The tire was replaced the next day.


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

My ENVE bars are 700mm(27.5")


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

Answer Pro Taper Carbon AM 720, 2" rise. And they're less than $120


----------



## beerrun (Jul 31, 2007)

they break, so alum is way cheaper, and just as strong. easy to crush or cause stress fractures in carbon. aluminum will just break - it's more obvious, and so, less dangerous.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

This thread is giving me the "hick ups"°°°°°°°.


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

beerrun said:


> they break, so alum is way cheaper, and just as strong. easy to crush or cause stress fractures in carbon. aluminum will just break - it's more obvious, and so, less dangerous.


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

So sick of posting this video...

Pinkbike Visits The Santa Cruz Test Lab Video - Pinkbike.com


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

DejaVu?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*True story!*

Two aluminum male bars walked into a bar. In walks a female aluminum bar who sat down at the bar beside them. The two male aluminum bars were throwing out pick up lines left and right. The female aluminum bar ignored their advances. This went on for a half hour. When out of the blue a male Carbon bar walks into the bar. The female aluminum bar gave one look at the handsome male carbon bar and it was all over. The two embraced as the female aluminum bar sneered over her new found loves shoulder at the two dumbfounded male aluminum bars. The two walked out as a couple. The one male aluminum bar looked over at the other and said "I told you we should have went with Carbonfiber.

True story!
So do yourself a favor and go Carbon.
Don't be that lonely aluminum sap sitting at the bar eating beer nuts for the rest of your life. Isn't life worth living? Don't let life pass you by.
*Sponsored by:
Viagra
Easton*


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

http://forums.mtbr.com/trek/thoughts-carbon-bars-776469.html
http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/durability-carbon-handlebars-776657.html
http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/carbon-aint-no-holler-back-girl-775304.html
http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/carbon-who-cares-769887.html
http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/carbon-handlebars-one-done-772049.html
http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-components/carbon-bar-upgrade-768492.html

A little searching wouldn't hurt either


----------



## SpinDirt (Feb 22, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Two aluminum male bars walked into a bar. In walks a female aluminum bar who sat down at the bar beside them. The two male aluminum bars were throwing out pick up lines left and right. The female aluminum bar ignored their advances. This went on for a half hour. When out of the blue a male Carbon bar walks into the bar. The female aluminum bar gave one look at the handsome male carbon bar and it was all over. The two embraced as the female aluminum bar sneered over her new found loves shoulder at the two dumbfounded male aluminum bars. The two walked out as a couple. The one male aluminum bar looked over at the other and said "I told you we should have went with Carbonfiber.
> 
> True story!
> So do yourself a favor and go Carbon.
> Don't be that lonely aluminum sap sitting at the bar eating beer nuts for the rest of your life. Isn't life worth living? Don't let life pass you by.


:thumbsup:
LOL Good one
You have too much time on your hands my friend.
I also went carbon several years back and am happy I did.
One question is this really a true story?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

> DIRTJUNKIE,
> Two aluminum male bars walked into a bar. In walks a female aluminum bar who sat down at the bar beside them. The two male aluminum bars were throwing out pick up lines left and right. The female aluminum bar ignored their advances. This went on for a half hour. When out of the blue a male Carbon bar walks into the bar. The female aluminum bar gave one look at the handsome male carbon bar and it was all over. The two embraced as the female aluminum bar sneered over her new found loves shoulder at the two dumbfounded male aluminum bars. The two walked out as a couple. The one male aluminum bar looked over at the other and said "I told you we should have went with Carbonfiber.
> 
> True story!
> ...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

whoopwhoop said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/trek/thoughts-carbon-bars-776469.html
> http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/durability-carbon-handlebars-776657.html
> http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/carbon-aint-no-holler-back-girl-775304.html
> http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/carbon-who-cares-769887.html
> ...


6 threads,same subject,1-months time hmmm.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

beerrun said:


> they break, so alum is way cheaper, and just as strong. easy to crush or cause stress fractures in carbon. aluminum will just break - it's more obvious, and so, less dangerous.


Your post makes no sense....sorry!

No issues with one or the other, I prefer carbon for the feel.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

KEITH21 said:


> Ive got Easton Monkey bars but I would like something lighter. They weigh in at about 245 grams. Are carbon bars just as strong? Is there a better choice than the Monkeybars in Alloy? Or should I stick with what I have and try to drop weight elsewhere? Has anyone ever broke a set of EC90 carbon bars?


CF vs AL needs it's own board.

With CF I think it is all about the manufacturer (of course that is true of any component). Easton is certainly a trusted manufacturer in this case.


----------



## JB505 (Jul 27, 2013)

Shark said:


> Your post makes no sense....sorry!
> 
> No issues with one or the other, I prefer carbon for the feel.


Look at his name and i'll give you 2 guesses as to why it didn't make sense.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

JB505 said:


> Look at his name and i'll give you 2 guesses as to why it didn't make sense.


Resurrecting a year old thread?


----------



## JB505 (Jul 27, 2013)

Yup. Was reading reviews....


----------



## SandSpur (Mar 19, 2013)

JB505 said:


> Yup. Was reading reviews....


Its bad enough to revive an old thread.. but to do so by only adding a sly comment without adding anything of substance to the discussion? :bluefrown:


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

medi.hash said:


> I once broke a set of EC90's on someones face. I was out riding around and someone said something bad about MTBR.com. I pulled a set of EC90's out of my back pocket and cracked it over his face!
> 
> That might have happened.


Clever...


----------



## ScalpelOne (Feb 15, 2014)

*Drunk guy*



JB505 said:


> Look at his name and i'll give you 2 guesses as to why it didn't make sense.


Yup....hahaha!

It's a fact that carbon fiber is superior from a strength and weight perspective. Hands down its point of fatigue is much higher than aluminum...I won't ride again with out CF, as a matter of fact, just ordered a set of Truvativ Noir T20 for my new Scalpel (need a riser bar)


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2014)

markj2k4 said:


> [snarky remark] the easiest and most effective place to lose weight in on your body. [/snarky remark].


 That's pretty funny. Years ago (maybe 2000) one of my co-workers bought a ti-Airbourne and 6 months later he dropped about $500 bucks to trim 2 pounds off the bike's weight. At the time I was pared down to 185 (from 215) and he weighed in at 235. I'm all for improving a bike, even in inconsequential increments, even if it really means nothing but you just feel like it, but, when you can lose the weight of your bike by skipping the six-pack of donuts every morning, don't cry to me about the two pounds of your bike that's dragging you down. Heck, at 213, I could lose more than my heaviest bike weighs and still not qualify as thin (raced at 165#). As for carbon bars, I'm all for them. Anything we can do to remove carbon (in any form) from the environment (even if the environment is a bike shop shelf) is good for me. I may buy some just to keep from planting another tree this summer (Although the yard could use another, still under a thousand standing trees on property).


----------

